# Choco Spl and choco Tri



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
here are some pics of a splashed choco girly and her Tricolor choco brother. They are 3 weeks old now.


































I do not like chocolate Spl/* or chocolate Tricolors. The contrast is much better in blacks. Chocolate Merle are nice, that's true.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Send them my way then! lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Images not working!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The foto links worked well yesterday (see Willow Dragon's answer) and still work well elsewhere:
http://www.mouselovers.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2032
I do not know what happened to the pics.

Anyway, here they are again:

































Regards, Roland


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm, they are interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

They look really nice for being so young, fantastic!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking very nice though! I'm trying for them as well so it's interesting seeing some chocolate splashed


----------

